# What is the difference?!?!?!?!



## Lyssa89 (Dec 16, 2010)

I put this in breeding because I figured you guys would know best...

Can someone please explain to me what the difference is between Multi colored bettas and marble bettas? I'm having trouble distinguishing between the two. 

Could you tell me what these guys are?


----------



## MadMay (Dec 18, 2010)

Well to me it looks like
1. Marble (by the way this fish looks really bloated)
2. Multi Color 
3. Multi Color marble

Marbles are kind of funny and can go from a solid fish to an almost no color in a week if they feel like it.


----------



## Irish Dancing Man (Jan 9, 2011)

The second one looks like a Cambodian to me.
But that first one is reallly bloated.


----------



## Lyssa89 (Dec 16, 2010)

Shes full of eggs...again.


----------



## Irish Dancing Man (Jan 9, 2011)

Lyssa89 said:


> Shes full of eggs...again.


gonna breed?


----------



## Lyssa89 (Dec 16, 2010)

I have one spawn that is about 3-4 weeks old now and I breed her periodically and let the dad eat the eggs because she constantly produces eggs and it worries me... any suggestions on stopping this from happening would be super awesome she has been producing eggs since the day I got her even before I decided to breed.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Please don't breed that female.. she has a deformed spine (hunch back) and bad scales.

Females will always fill with eggs on their own. They'll either re-absorb or drop the eggs and do not need to spawn to get rid of them. Being eggy is not going to hurt them.


----------



## Lyssa89 (Dec 16, 2010)

I don't plan on breeding her again. Also just wondering, what makes her scales bad?

The only reason I breed her to get rid of the eggs is because she doesn't drop or reabsorb them, she just gets bigger and bigger and I read somewhere that it can harm her if she doesn't get rid of them somehow.


----------



## JaspersANGEL (Oct 12, 2009)

Ah! poor thing!!


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

The difference between marbles and multicolors... marbles change color and multicolors have multiple colors on them but don't change color. You can also see what looks like a rough faded pattern on marbles sometimes... like on yours.

The female should eventually drop her eggs.


----------



## Lyssa89 (Dec 16, 2010)

Thanks guys but can someone please tell me what makes my female's scales bad? I'm trying to learn standards and it would be helpful to know what to look for in the future....


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

You see that spot near her caudal fin that looks like a circle with no coloring in it? That's what I'm talking about. It's not necessarily a really bad thing but that in conjunction with the severe hump back would disqualify her for breeding IMHO.


----------



## Lyssa89 (Dec 16, 2010)

Oh, Ok Thanks. I'm going to have to check but I think that is just a dirty spot on the glass. I'm still not breeding her anymore though.


----------



## Martinismommy (Dec 2, 2010)

This female should not be spawned...She has a very bad spine....


----------



## Lyssa89 (Dec 16, 2010)

...I have said at least 2 times in this thread that I have no plans on spawning her.


----------



## ChicagoPete (Dec 27, 2010)

eww haha you took a pic of her pooping..


----------



## BettasForever (Jan 18, 2011)

ChicagoPete said:


> eww haha you took a pic of her pooping..


Lol! I bet you're the only one who noticed! I had to do a double-take! :lol:


----------



## Lyssa89 (Dec 16, 2010)

lollll my bad.


----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 29, 2010)

Lyssa89 said:


> ...Can someone please explain to me what the difference is between Multi colored bettas and marble bettas? I'm having trouble distinguishing between the two....


It is possible for a fish to be both marble and multicolor. Marbles must have at least 2 colors and multicolors need at least 3 colors.


----------

